# Teflon and Parrots



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm planning on buying a heat press soon, but I've read that they are coated with teflon. If teflon gets hot enough, it will produce a gas that will kill birds in the parrot family. I have a pet cockatiel. I was wondering if any of you guys had parrots, cockatiels, macaws, or parakeets and if they've lived OK around you using your heat press every day.


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm a former avian breeder and highly suggest to never use your machine around your birds!
The gas that teflon produces under the righ heat will kill your birds with in an hour. Consider using it in a room that is well ventilated and far away from your parrots. Or you may want to not take any chances and print outside. 
You'll freeze you fany off, but your pets will be safe.
Camie


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Crikey. You learn something every day.

"You'll freeze you fanny off, but your pets will be safe". In any country but the US, this sounds like quite an unpleasant gynecological condition.


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry, LoL!

We have snow about 3 inches deep here, I assumed you may have snow to.
If not than you're good to go. Shouldn't have any weather problems to hold you back.
Good Luck!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's 32C outside, and I'm heading to the beach


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

Darn you!
I wish I could be at the beach this time of year!
Some people have all the luck!
Must be beautiful there. 
I'm sitting at my computer with a hot drink in my hand and wrapped up in thermal clothing.
Ready to snuggle into my nice warm water bed!
Oh, well I've always loved to have a white christmas, can't be to upset.
Good night everyone and happy holidays.
Camie


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's very odd having a sunny Christmas...all the decorations and Christmas cards in Australia are still snow-themed. Santa looks very hot in all that thermal gear.

Although I love having a tan in December, I miss the average white Christmas in the UK. Ho hum.


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

Monkey,
I'll send you some snow and ice, if you'll send me some sunshine and warmth!
Guess we can't have everything we want.

But about those birds..
Printing machines and birds don't mix.
Hmm.. sounds like a good t- shirt design coming on!
Good night.
Camie


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, such an interesting question; I'd never heard of such either.

http://www.liparrotsociety.org/teflon!.htm <-- That's not a bad idea, they really SHOULD warn about that deadly side effect.

Reading up on a few more Google searches, you may have to do your press work completely away from the birds to be safe; even well ventilated in a nearby room may not be enough. 

Another option would be to see if you could find alternatives to teflon for your pressing: you don't actually NEED teflon for a basic heat transfer, it's just really helpful and keeps down the wear on the heat press. For a basic transfer paper (You NEED something like teflon when using vinyl) you can simple put the shirt on the rubber pad of the heat press without using a teflon pad at all. This isn't as nice as using it with teflon for a few reasons, but it will work.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Does this mean using teflon pans in your kitchen could gas the parrots in your lounge?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

monkey: according to my very brief research - yes. 

I don't have any pet birds (I think they'd have to worry about the cats, never mind the teflon)... just what I gathered from a quick Google, may not be accurate.


----------



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

>Does this mean using teflon pans in your kitchen could gas the parrots in your lounge?

Yes if the pans are burned. I heard recently in the news that teflon is also bad for people.


----------



## clw1064 (Mar 29, 2018)

I just made this deadly mistake. I just got a 3 month old cockatiel. 3 days after getting him, I used my heat press for a project I was working on and had my bird in the room in his cage. Not even thinking about the teflon on the press. The next morning he was dead in his cage. I was heartbroken and could not figure out why he died until it dawned on me about the teflon on the press. I am ridden with guilt and will never forgive myself.


----------

